# Which Hilton Hawaiian Village Tower



## jehb2 (May 22, 2010)

A friend of mine wants to stay at a Hilton Hawaiian Village hotel tower (not timeshare). I've only stayed in the hotel portion once or twice and I can't even remember which tower.

Is there any tower that you would recommend. Or can you tell me anything about the various towers?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2010)

I have only stayed there once and we were in the Ali'i Tower.   We got that as an upgrade due to our Hilton Honors status.  The biggest advantage to being in the Ali'i Tower that I could see was that it had its own swimming pool.  The other pools got really crowded at certain times of the day.  There was also some exercise equipment and a poolside bar (and I think snack shop) in the tower.


----------



## linsj (May 22, 2010)

Rainbow Tower has great views from the upper floors. Ocean views from Kalia are blocked by other buildings, and rooms on the other side get street noise.


----------



## tompalm (May 23, 2010)

go to the hilton web site http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/accommodations/
and click on resort map to see which tower has the best location.  The Rainbow Tower is right on the beach.  

However, it is probably a lot higher price to stay there and for less money, they should be able to rent a timeshare and be in a larger and nicer unit.  I rented my one bedroom there last year for seven nights and got $1400 for it.  If they are flexible on travel dates, I could use my 2011 points and would do it again, or rent a studio for a lot less money.   Also, there are probably other rentals available on TUG that they would like.


----------



## jehb2 (May 23, 2010)

tompalm said:


> they should be able to rent a timeshare and be in a larger and nicer unit...flexible on travel dates...



I was willing to rent them my Hilton timeshare for cheap because they're good friends.  And also suggested that they get the additional 2-bdrm units at GW via Hiltion.com which would be cheaper then the best available rate for 2 single hotel rooms at HHV.  But sadly they really need to be able to cancel at the last minute and their dates aren't flexible.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 23, 2010)

If they're looking for the rooms with the best views then I would choose either
- Rainbow Tower Corner King with two lanais (either Harbor Sunset Side or Diamond Head Side; these are the true oceanfront rooms)
- Ali'iTower Oceanfront
- Rainbow Oceanfront (these are rooms closet to waikiki beach facing the ocean)

If they're looking for the most recently updated rooms
- Tapa Tower & Kalia Towers (see accomodation photos at http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com).
- I would avoid Diamond Head Tower which is tuck in the back of the resort.

Here's some info I found on the web and emailed to my sister last year when whe was trying to decide which room for the best view for a last minute getaway. 
A video of the Raindow oceanfront room - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pa4ZxtgX8M
A video of the Rainbow tower Corner King Diamond Head side (instead of the Harbor Side) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQRQ4e7g5SA
A video of the Rainbow tower Corner King Harbor Sunset side - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwc6fr56XU0 [found this recent video today]
HHV Room layouts - http://www.hhvmciplanner.com/cssweb/display.cfm?sid=1243&fullnav=1&uid=
Kaila Tower ocean view - http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/14/92/7d/view-of-balcony-note.jpg

Photos from my overnight stay earlier this year in an Ali'i oceanfront corner room - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157624118852626/


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (May 23, 2010)

I have pictures of Kalia Tower timeshare room here http://www.tripadvisor.com/members-photos/Hanaleimom

Even on higher floors, you get street noise, especially in the morning, if you sit on the lanai. With the glass door closed, you can't hear it though.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 24, 2010)

Forgot to mention.... The Oyster website has lots of great detailed photos of the hotel tower rooms and the property.
http://www.oyster.com/hawaii/hotels/hilton-hawaiian-village/photos/


----------



## jeg (May 24, 2010)

Rainbow Tower facing Diamond Head- hands down!


----------



## neilr (Jun 2, 2010)

i recently stayed in the Ali'i tower and paid for upgrade for ocean view.
mostly had a view of the Rainbow tower and very little of beach

I tried to get the Rainbow tower but they didnt have any rooms with King size bed.  So they recommend the Ali'i tower.  Its a newer building but shorter and set in a bit from the beach. The Rainbow tower is set closest to ocean front and is higher then the Ali'i tower.

I try to get the Rainbow tower


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 2, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I have only stayed there once and we were in the Ali'i Tower.   We got that as an upgrade due to our Hilton Honors status.  The biggest advantage to being in the Ali'i Tower that I could see was that it had its own swimming pool.  The other pools got really crowded at certain times of the day.  There was also some exercise equipment and a poolside bar (and I think snack shop) in the tower.



It also has its own check-in counter.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jun 3, 2010)

Didn't like the Grand Waikikian....city view and such a long walk to the beach, pool etc...and I'm a walker but lugging all the beach stuff and kids...just to far for my taste


----------

